
BBC Reporter Breaks “World's Safest Drone” [video] - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35240062
======
J_Darnley
Surely that's only news if they got hurt or hurt someone else.

~~~
chrisseaton
Yes, it didn't do anything particularly unsafe did it? And they didn't claim
it was unbreakable, did they?

~~~
hugecannon
Exactly, perhaps it sacrifices itself in order to not hurt/damage other things
(hence being 'safe').

